# Clipping Palominos



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I've always seen clipping(if done right) bring the best of a horse's color out. all the horses that my team clipped turned out amazingly! if you are scared clip a small patche on his chest or something to see the color


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

My sister has a palomino that she clips in the winter. In the summer he is very golden and after clipping he is almost white. It doesn't look bad to me though. 



He looks a little weird in this picture because she didn't do a full clip. But if you do a full clip it should look fine.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I wouldnt body clip him now. I think if you had decided to do it in Feb. it would have worked out but I think if you do it now you will be cutting your horses summer coat and his coat will look dull all summer.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Good point! Didn't think about that one!:wink:


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Good point! Didn't think about that one!:wink:


Thanks. Its something that we have learned not to do through experience. haha. Sometimes you just have to learn the hard way.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

We show clip all of our pintos so we have to be careful we dont lose color. We clip with a number 10 only and clip about 6-7 days before the show. Remember the more you clip the faster the color comes back. By the third clipping the color comes in really fast. 

I do have friends that are believers in covering the horse in mayo after clipping and they swear it brings color back quicker but Im not sure as I have never done it.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

weefoal said:


> I do have friends that are believers in covering the horse in mayo after clipping and they swear it brings color back quicker but Im not sure as I have never done it.


 Wait, as in mayonaise? Where did this idea come from!


----------



## Brochams MIlkyway (May 11, 2009)

mayo well thats weird yeah im still not sure cause hes not that dark to start off with i feed livamol through winter and it brings his summer coat out nicely people say it makes them smutty but it hasnt seemed to on mine.
equineeventer3390 wow big diff well my paly isnt even that dark so mmm still a lil unconvinced but mmm well see ill try it maybe at the end of this year after our last ghymkhana
hes got a fused tendon in his near side hind leg he did that last aug so hes only just come back into proper work 2 weeks ago gotta re do so much stuff  oh well thanks for the tips
and im still interested bout that mayo idea sounds a lil weird and smelly youd have to wash it off surely?????


----------



## Brochams MIlkyway (May 11, 2009)

bgood400 said:


> I wouldnt body clip him now. I think if you had decided to do it in Feb. it would have worked out but I think if you do it now you will be cutting your horses summer coat and his coat will look dull all summer.


 yeah thing is with palominos they arent that shiny to start of with no brilliant golds at my place unfortunately 
and trying not to have dapples is a plus to judges here dont like it cause it looks like (exactly wat theyve probably done) and fed them up to there eyeballs lol


----------

